# hello from Egypt



## cairoky (Aug 9, 2010)

hello from Egypt


----------



## peace out (Aug 9, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## JTM (Aug 9, 2010)

neat.  welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the Forums! I hope that you enjoy your stay here with us!


----------



## David (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, won't ask how hot it is knowing that it is.  Here in Central Texas this week, we are looking at tipping over the 100 mark for at least 3 days.  What are you doing there?  Military or Civilian work?


----------



## cairoky (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it possible that somebody knows me is Freemasonry, because I know all about just some of the videos on YouTube
sorry about my English language


----------

